# Another Light weight ebike Orbeas 39.5lbs



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

39.5lbs:thumbsup: The price point Pinkbike tested was $10k, but at least it comes in somewhat cheaper prices. I like that it come with a tune down full size Shimano motor and option add-on battery extender!

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-ride-orbeas-rise-is-a-new-breed-of-e-bike.html


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I live this concept! Once they hit the around the 36 lb mark, I'll be very tempted to get one. My Pivot is ~46 lbs so that would be a huge drop in weight.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Flyer said:


> I live this concept! Once they hit the around the 36 lb mark, I'll be very tempted to get one. My Pivot is ~46 lbs so that would be a huge drop in weight.


I just spec'd and purchased the LTD model at 36.3 lbs! Arrives in January hopefully. I did full custom paint as well. Orbea doesn't charge extra for that, and it actually brought the delivery date up a few months. Go figure. I'll be buying a range extender also.

And I'm also a Pivot Shuttle owner...which I'll be putting up for sale when the Orbea arrives.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Awesome! I'll be very interested to hear your thoughts. I have never been a weight weenie...all my MTBs weigh around 30 lbs...28 if I build it light. However, heavy bikes just don't handle as well in the techy sections or descents and certainly don't brake as well either. My next purchase will be a light-ish e-bike as long as I can still use relatively strong wheels and tires. I don't save any weight on those, ever.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Will do. I love my Shuttle, but I do feel the weight at times. It still has a tendency to want to push through turns due to the weight, and sometimes it can be a handful in the air. But it does have a really dialed front-to-rear weight balance versus many of the eMTBs out there. I also swapped out the stock suspension for a Fox 38 Grip 2 and an X2 and it transformed the bike into an enduro beast. I may end up keeping it also. 

My everyday bike is a Santa Cruz Hightower (5 years old and I still love the way it rides), so I guess I'll have an entire quiver of 135-140mm rides. Ha.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

RickBullottaPA said:


> Will do. I love my Shuttle, but I do feel the weight at times. It still has a tendency to want to push through turns due to the weight, and sometimes it can be a handful in the air. But it does have a really dialed front-to-rear weight balance versus many of the eMTBs out there. I also swapped out the stock suspension for a Fox 38 Grip 2 and an X2 and it transformed the bike into an enduro beast. I may end up keeping it also.
> 
> My everyday bike is a Santa Cruz Hightower (5 years old and I still love the way it rides), so I guess I'll have an entire quiver of 135-140mm rides. Ha.


If I remember right, you entered a few ebike races. Are you going to race this one? I can't wait to also hear your thoughts on this bike.

I personally think the Levo SL's motor is just a wee bit under gunned, so definitely like this bike more.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

mtbbiker said:


> If I remember right, you entered a few ebike races. Are you going to race this one? I can't wait to also hear your thoughts on this bike.
> 
> I personally think the Levo SL's motor is just a wee bit under gunned, so definitely like this bike more.


No, it wouldn't stand a chance against a full powered Levo or another full powered eMTB. I had to pedal my ass off just to stay close to those Levos who had all hacked their drive units to keep the boost on to 22 MPH. ;-)

Might be fun to slap a 160mm and some Dissectors/Minions on the Orbea and have a go at an enduro though...


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Listen up Nukeproof, Vitus, Bikes Direct, Raleigh...etc. Make something like this and sell it for $4,999. Doesn't matter if it comes in all the cheap components that most normal people will replace in a heart beat...Is going to sell like mad.

In all seriousness, I am glad there is finally another big brand challenging the Levo SL. I think Rotwild also has something like this with a EP8 motor, but you can't get it b/c they don't sell in the USA.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Flyer said:


> I live this concept! Once they hit the around the 36 lb mark, I'll be very tempted to get one. My Pivot is ~46 lbs so that would be a huge drop in weight.


Your bike is a pig


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Your impressions mirror my own exactly. My regular bike is a Yeti SB4.5. It only has around 115mm rear travel but does pretty well on the DH. I'm slightly faster on it, due to the lighter weight. I would be very open to the Levo SL or another light bike if I can carry an extender. Looking forward to your review next year. Start a new thread so we don't miss it.



RickBullottaPA said:


> Will do. I love my Shuttle, but I do feel the weight at times. It still has a tendency to want to push through turns due to the weight, and sometimes it can be a handful in the air. But it does have a really dialed front-to-rear weight balance versus many of the eMTBs out there. I also swapped out the stock suspension for a Fox 38 Grip 2 and an X2 and it transformed the bike into an enduro beast. I may end up keeping it also.
> 
> My everyday bike is a Santa Cruz Hightower (5 years old and I still love the way it rides), so I guess I'll have an entire quiver of 135-140mm rides. Ha.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Don't be jealous!



The Squeaky Wheel said:


> Your bike is a pig


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Flyer said:


> Don't be jealous!




My friend in Spain is Orbea sponsored. He's been on this bike for awhile now and says it's a winner. It's on my radar for next year.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I ordered an Occam, expecting it next month. This is basically that bike with a motor/battery.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I think I'm in on this one too!



The Squeaky Wheel said:


> My friend in Spain is Orbea sponsored. He's been on this bike for awhile now and says it's a winner. It's on my radar for next year.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm gonna give you a pass (not be a dick) cause you're new to Mountain Biking...but maybe do a little reading/research before you post uninformed, infantile, irrelevant statements about a topic of which you clearly know nothing about.


Edit: I'll put a smiley emoji here to make it ok----->


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

mlx john said:


> I'm gonna give you a pass (not be a dick) cause you're new to Mountain Biking...but maybe do a little reading/research before you post uninformed, infantile, irrelevant statements about a topic of which you clearly know nothing about.
> 
> Edit: I'll put a smiley emoji here to make it ok----->


This same knucklehead is chiming in on 10 year old posts with comments that make it clear he/she has no clue what they're talking about. :madmax:


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

I am not giving you a pass. I am giving you a flunk. Redo the assignment. Go actually try a decent e MTB and then tell us if lazy would be the primary reason someone would spend thousands to buy one.

That is how we know you are ignorant on the subject. Lazy is definitely not the reason I have one. Lazy does not enter my picture. 

Lazy and affordability do not usually go together. You want a slob sport, try snow tubing at a commercial park.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

So you just want to start **** I guess...I don't get what people get out of being a troll. Is this how you navigate your life? Do you have anything positive or productive to offer other people?


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

When this forum first opened up I was excited to finally have a place where e bikes could get some air time. The trolls quickly over ran the forum and made it totally unusable. I signed off for a while. Thank god many of the trolls now have e bikes or have tried them.
Every now and then a new troll drifts in from the fringes to derail a thread. This thread is now unworkable with you in it. I'm sure that was your plan.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

PierreR said:


> When this forum first opened up I was excited to finally have a place where e bikes could get some air time. The trolls quickly over ran the forum and made it totally unusable. I signed off for a while. Thank god many of the trolls now have e bikes or have tried them.
> Every now and then a new troll drifts in from the fringes to derail a thread. This thread is now unworkable with you in it. I'm sure that was your plan.


 trolls used to bother me but then i realized fools like this have a pretty sad existence and i kind of feel bad for them. This is a nice bike in so many ways, if only i hadn't spent all that money on an sl


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

natrat said:


> trolls used to bother me but then i realized fools like this have a pretty sad existence and i kind of feel bad for them. This is a nice bike in so many ways, if only i hadn't spent all that money on an sl


I never fails. A good follow on product launches a few months after the initial salvo. :madman:


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

PierreR said:


> When this forum first opened up I was excited to finally have a place where e bikes could get some air time. The trolls quickly over ran the forum and made it totally unusable. I signed off for a while. Thank god many of the trolls now have e bikes or have tried them.
> Every now and then a new troll drifts in from the fringes to derail a thread. This thread is now unworkable with you in it. I'm sure that was your plan.


I can't stand trolls. Deleted many post from MTBUSER. Let get back to discussing this these new low powered EMTBs! Hard to believe these lower powered EMTBs are the next hot ebikes for some!:thumbsup:


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

mtbbiker said:


> I can't stand trolls. Deleted many post from MTBUSER. Let get back to discussing this these new low powered EMTBs! Hard to believe these lower powered EMTBs are the next hot ebikes for some!:thumbsup:


Its not that hard to believe when even a 50 watt boost is the difference between wiped out and a good day for many.

Its easy to get the weight down but it is at the expense of power, range, noise, reliability and safety. I suspect reliability and safety are the real issue.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

PierreR said:


> Its not that hard to believe when even a 50 watt boost is the difference between wiped out and a good day for many.
> 
> Its easy to get the weight down but it is at the expense of power, range, noise, reliability and safety. I suspect reliability and safety are the real issue.


All my ebike friends are always smiling whether climbing or when heading down! I have a few never ebiker converts in the group as well!

Interesting that the Specialized Levo SL motor seems to be more reliable than the Levo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

It is a reliable motor in that Levo SL (I have some experience since the same motor is in my Creo). I do stick with the major brands that have local dealer support. I was looking at the Levo SL as a buy next year but since the Orbea Rize is out, I'll have to consider it. Maybe the Levo Sl will also see an upgrade and another big manufacturer will come out with a competing version. 2021 may be a fun year for the lighter breed of e-bikes!


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Flyer said:


> 2021 may be a fun year for the lighter breed of e-bikes!


I just wish this new breed would be designed with a removable battery for indoor charging/storage. At least the Fazua system does that . . .


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I don't disagree at all. I'm not sure how that works on the Orbea. Removing the battery carefully takes 3-4 mins on the Pivot. I do not do it very often. In the winter, I'll just keep it in the house but a 46-47 lb bike is harder to carry carefully up and down stairs. I'll eventually break something in the house with those wide bars



Jack7782 said:


> I just wish this new breed would be designed with a removable battery for indoor charging/storage. At least the Fazua system does that . . .


----------



## LC17SMP (Dec 27, 2016)

I am starting my search for an e-bike for my daughter. Probably buying next spring. She rode the Levo (parking lot) and liked it. The Canyon looks good and now the Rise. I really think the lighter bike will be best for her. She won't be cranking out massive climbs and need a ton of torque. I think the Rise with decent torque and less weight would be ideal. We shall see if demo's are available in the spring.


----------



## palerider (Jul 15, 2004)

At the rate technology is advancing, i expect in 5 years most ebikes will be in the 35lb range, with the high end near 30?


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

palerider said:


> At the rate technology is advancing, i expect in 5 years most ebikes will be in the 35lb range, with the high end near 30?


30 is aggressive, but not impossible. The battery, electronics, and drive system comprises roughly 30% of the weight of the current crop of lightweight eMTBs. Effectively you'd need to find a fundamentally new type of battery to get the weight down to 30, or we'd need real breakthroughs in material science to get the overall bike weight down (which would trickle down to regular bikes too).

I suspect 30 lbs will be more the domain of high end eMTB hardtails rather than FS bikes.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

RickBullottaPA said:


> 30 is aggressive, but not impossible. The battery, electronics, and drive system comprises roughly 30% of the weight of the current crop of lightweight eMTBs. Effectively you'd need to find a fundamentally new type of battery to get the weight down to 30, or we'd need real breakthroughs in material science to get the overall bike weight down (which would trickle down to regular bikes too).
> 
> I suspect 30 lbs will be more the domain of high end eMTB hardtails rather than FS bikes.


That Orbea you ordered is bad ass. I am jealous. My Decoy has been rock solid, but shave 8lbs is huge. Congrats!


----------



## Lambow (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't understand limiting the torque. I mean the the motor is going to weight the same, why not make all the power available? I understand that limiting the torque extends the battery life, but why not let the ride decide how much power/battery to use. Maybe the frame is not build to handle that much torque.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Bring this thread back on track. I just ordered an Orbea Rise a couple of weeks ago. Supposed to be here in about 2 weeks. Rode an Occam and liked the feel, should be sweet in the e-form especially with the light weight. I really like the idea of a toned down power curve. I'm old, but I still like to push the pedals.
Dude, Rick, I wish I had the bucks to get the LTD version like you did.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

JKA said:


> Bring this thread back on track. I just ordered an Orbea Rise a couple of weeks ago. Supposed to be here in about 2 weeks. Rode an Occam and liked the feel, should be sweet in the e-form especially with the light weight. I really like the idea of a toned down power curve. I'm old, but I still like to push the pedals.
> Dude, Rick, I wish I had the bucks to get the LTD version like you did.


I actually should have ordered the Team, but the LTD ships earlier (if you want a customized one). I ended up going with a burlier spec that is more like the Team anyway (4 pot brakes, Fox 36, DPX2, R31 wheelset).

I'll be subsidizing it with the sale of my Shuttle, which in this market should still get $3000-4000 (after returning it to stock form), plus I'll have a Fox 38 Factory to sell, which should fetch another $500-600.

At least this was the financial proposal I made to the budget director...


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice! Like you, I had to make a deal with the CFO to get it approved. I bought her an e-bike (Trek Powerfly FS) and then she insisted that I needed an e-bike too. Reluctantly (cough cough) I agreed. The Trek is perfect for her. She'll never ride any rowdy trails at all and she loves it so far.


----------



## Diesel81 (May 3, 2017)

I can't wait to hear some reviews of those that bought the Rise. It's on my short list. I'm currently deciding between the Rise (range/weight), Shuttle (power), and the Fezzari Wire Peak (price).

Rick, you got lucky... They're currently estimating AUGUST for the custom color bikes!


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Diesel81 said:


> I can't wait to hear some reviews of those that bought the Rise. It's on my short list. I'm currently deciding between the Rise (range/weight), Shuttle (power), and the Fezzari Wire Peak (price).
> 
> Rick, you got lucky... They're currently estimating AUGUST for the custom color bikes!


Happy to share my experiences with my Shuttle. Overall I love the bike. It was way out ahead of the curve on bringing true AM/Trail bike MTB handling to a 47 lb eMTB. It can be a handful at times because of the weight though, even though it's on the lighter side for full power/big battery eMTBs. The battery isn't easily swappable either, and there's no range extender option. But it does ride well - very balanced front-to-rear, proven suspension design, good drivetrain with the E8000.

I just wanted to try something lighter, and I think the Rise hits all the marks. It isn't a big compromise on power like the Levo SL.


----------



## tacoma22 (Feb 27, 2020)

Just here to say my Alloy Hightower weighs 36.5lbs . Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm waiting for a light weight sub 40lb 170/180mm e bike with slack geo. 

If anyone knows of such a beast already in production list it here.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

plummet said:


> I'm waiting for a light weight sub 40lb 170/180mm e bike with slack geo.
> 
> If anyone knows of such a beast already in production list it here.


Gonna be challenging, but do-able. You could start with a Firebird 29/Phoenix 29 or something like that, and an EP8 drive system is gonna add 6 or so pounds, then you'd have to limit the battery size to stay under 40.

Ultimately though, you're going to be somewhat restricted in range or power to hit that 40 lb mark today.


----------



## dallasdownunder (May 5, 2016)

plummet said:


> I'm waiting for a light weight sub 40lb 170/180mm e bike with slack geo.
> 
> If anyone knows of such a beast already in production list it here.


Rotwild RE 375 is close not sure if it is sub 40 but around 40 lbs

https://www.rotwild.com/bikes-stuff/bikes/enduro/re375/pro/


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

dallasdownunder said:


> Rotwild RE 375 is close not sure if it is sub 40 but around 40 lbs
> 
> https://www.rotwild.com/bikes-stuff/bikes/enduro/re375/pro/


Yup. And the compromise was the battery capacity.


----------



## OMEGANOX (Dec 2, 2004)

Cant help but think how good this thing could be with the EP8 at full power and the 630wh battery, just a little more weight for so much more capability.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

OMEGANOX said:


> Cant help but think how good this thing could be with the EP8 at full power and the 630wh battery, just a little more weight for so much more capability.


That's the whole point of the battery extender though - big battery when you need it, lightweight when you don't. 90% or more of my rides only use 30-50% of my battery.

At 60Nm, it's almost the same output as the E8000, and almost twice the Levo SL. I do think that at some point Orbea will provide a "super boost" option to go with the full 85Nm, if there's enough demand. It's basically just a firmware/software mod, and they're already doing their own software/firmware, so Shimano won't be the impediment.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I have been sucked into the dark side! Gosh darn these damn bikes..


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Latest ETA for my LTD is first week in January...and my Pivot Shuttle goes on the market the day it arrives.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Mines due to land January 4th. Just bought the M10.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

Check EMTB Forums, under other manufacturers. Real owner reviews are just starting to post after receiving their bikes.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

I just picked up mine this afternoon. Super sweet ride, quiet and smooth. The light weight is awesome. Riding without the motor on at all is fine on the flats and even uphill is very manageable. I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Very cool.


----------

